# 96 Serpentine belt broke



## andym (May 24, 2004)

How do I replace this? I've replaced belts on other vehicles, but I'm lost here. Does anyone have access to diagrams or instructions? It looks like the AC belt would need to be removed to install the serpentine belt. Anything else?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

andym said:


> How do I replace this? I've replaced belts on other vehicles, but I'm lost here. Does anyone have access to diagrams or instructions? It looks like the AC belt would need to be removed to install the serpentine belt. Anything else?


you can try a haynes manual. i dont have any pics i can post, theres not really any room to get a camera in there...


----------



## andym (May 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> you can try a haynes manual. i dont have any pics i can post, theres not really any room to get a camera in there...


Thanks. I just asked myself "if I were this belt, where would I go?" and figured it out (I think). It runs and all. But now I discovered that this may have caused a break in my radiator, on the top between the cap and the side.


----------



## BringThePain (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ that happens sometimes. My buddies belt broke and ripped the headlight wires out of the harness, and cracked the harness as well. It was a 02 Civic btw. Our Altima's don't really have anything near the belt except the radiator, the fans, and possibly the headlight and reservoir tank.


----------

